# greetings



## kristy

Welcome! How old are you out of sheer curiousity? (I hope you don't mind me asking..)


----------



## Mike_User

Welcome to the community, cowpuncher!


----------



## cowpuncher

kristy said:


> Welcome! How old are you out of sheer curiousity? (I hope you don't mind me asking..)


I don't mid you asking. Ask away. After I read through a lot on here I realized I am danged near twice as old as most of the posters on here.....30.


----------



## Skippy!

Love the username! The first thing i pictures was some guy punching a cow, LOL!

Welcome to the board! I share two of your three passions, starting horses, and fixing "problem" horses/owners =) You sound like a great, well rounded guy, and a good addition to the community here!

Cant wait to hear more about you! =)


----------



## kristy

cowpuncher said:


> I don't mid you asking. Ask away. After I read through a lot on here I realized I am danged near twice as old as most of the posters on here.....30.


 :lol: Yes, there are so young ones. It's nice that they have such an opporturnity to learn. 
I asked your age because of your signature. I thought you were either wise and experienced, or young and insightful. :wink:


----------



## cowpuncher

kristy said:


> :lol: Yes, there are so young ones. It's nice that they have such an opporturnity to learn.
> I asked your age because of your signature. I thought you were either wise and experienced, or young and insightful. :wink:


I'm old, but not wise, and was never insightful when I was young. I just get tired of hearing "natural horsemanship this" "natural horsemanship that......" People seem to forget that the Dorrance brothers, and Ray Hunt, and Pat Parelli, and Brannaman, etc....all of them were cowboys and buckaroos before they were "Natural Horsemen."


----------



## Painted Horse

CowPuncher,
Not every body is a youngster on here, and I'm old enough to probably be your Dad. And not everybody rides show horses like many of the photos on this website dipict. 

I'm from Utah ( Close enough to ION ) I don't spend much time around cows. But I do ride a lot in the mountains of Utah & Wyoming . Take a look over in the Horse Pictures forum under the Thread titled "Rough Ride" to see some of the country I ride.

Enjoy your stay in the mid west.


----------



## cowpuncher

Painted Horse,,,,I love that Utah country. I cowboyed south of Vernal for a while and started colts for a QH breeder in Vernal for a while, and have some friends that live in Ogden. 
What part of UT are you in? I'm hoping to return out thataway this spring myself.


----------



## Painted Horse

I live 20 minutes north of SLC. I have a good friend who moved out to Roosevelt. I join him several times each year to ride in someplace. Usually stay a night or two, fish and come home.

I hunt a lot South of Duchsene. So I ride a lot over in that country.

Look familar? I mean the country not the 8 bulls.










I had father of a good friend. ( I guess they were 3rd cousins) who sold his farm here and bought a cow/calf ranch over in eastern Oregon. His kids that were my age run the local vet business. So I see them pretty often, but I haven't seen much of their parents since they moved. Land has just gotten too expensive to let animals stand on here.


----------



## cowpuncher

I love and MISS the sagebrush, and I've only been here visiting for a week now! 20 minutes north of SLC, would be Roy or somewhere, right? But it looks like that is further west, in the actual hills? 
I know all about the price of land being so high. I'd love to buy up sme acreage and put a covered arena on it so i could train for the public in that area year round. No way I can come up with that kind of dough though. 

Where did your friend's folks move to in Eastern Oregon? That's a big piece of country.


----------



## Painted Horse

Kaysville

The picture is over South of Duchesne

A Picture from last Saturdays ride
Looking at Mount Ogden from the back side close to Morgan


----------



## cowpuncher

That sucks! I want to be there more than anywhere else, and all I can do is look at pictures right now.....Ah well, spring is coming, right?


----------



## Painted Horse

Oh but it totally changes it's looks in the spring. The grey is gone and everything turns green


----------



## cowpuncher

AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!! You're just doing it to drive me nuts now, aren't you!!!!!!


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses

love the name!!! I am just starting to train some young horses. Just learning though, hopefully I will have system down in a year or so


----------



## Painted Horse

Naw,, Just giving you a fix to tide you over till you get home.

I post this picture not so much to show you my daughter, but rather the cows over her shoulder in the high country. We are at about 9000 foot elevation around the end of June. You can just barely see the wildflowers There is so much green it drowns out the color.


----------



## cowpuncher

I love going to cow camp for the summer up there in the high country! It's a lot more comfortable than down on the desert that time of year!


----------



## cowpuncher

Just for the record.....For those that don't know, cowpuncher does not refer to a proclivity for boxing with bovines. Rather, it is an old time name for cowboys. Since today you can be called a cowboy if you go to the store and buy a Stetson and some Olathe boots, I choose to use the old time name.....I would probably be more properly labelled a buckaroo because of the country I'm from, it just screams of Western Horseman Magazine to me.....

Western Horseman: The National Enquirer of the Cowboy world!
(Just kidding, I read it every month, Lord help me.)


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses

i guess you learn something new everyday!


----------



## Painted Horse

The old guy who works the cows in the picture tells me to call him a "Cow Handler"

He's not the rancher and doesn't own the cows, So can't call him a Rancher.

He's no longer a boy, so Cowboy doesn't fit.

His profession 12 months a year is a hired hand to take care of cattle on open ranges. So cow handler it is.

A funny story. This old guy rode into the trail head one afternoon. We were all standing around looking at a strange trailer that was unloading a couple of camels. Where these folks got camels, Who knows but they were out for a ride. When I saw them getting unloaded I took my horses over for a learning session. It never hurts to expose your horse to strange looking/smelling creatures. 
Any way this old cow handler came by and saw those camels and said. "Boy am I glad I saw them. I would have notices those strange hoof prints on the trail and been wondering what creature was stalking the hills all summer"


----------



## cowpuncher

Cow Handler
Cowpuncher
Cowpoke
Buckaroo
Waddie


There are a whole lot of names that apply to the occupation. Most are pretty picturesque. 

The camels story is FUNNY! I know how that feller feels. I'd be wigging out trying to figure out what they were, and I've seen camel tracks before.


----------



## barnrat

Hey welcome, I am from Utah to!


----------



## Painted Horse

So Barnrat, where do you like to ride?


----------



## barnrat

I like to ride in dimple dell gully its a bunch of horse trails and hiking trails directly next to our barn...have you ever ridden there?


----------



## Painted Horse

I usually make one trip a winter down to Dimple Dell just as change of pace from riding out on Antelope Island. I'm not a big fan of having to tow a trailer through all the traffic on 106th South.

Antelope Island is only 20minutes from the house and very little traffic.

In the Summer I go up into Ogden Valley. Snow Basin, Middle Fork, Ben Lomand, Centenial trail for evening rides. Again maybe 20-30 minutes from house.

Saturdays I head up to Strawberry or the Uintas.


----------



## barnrat

our barn is one of the many on 106th all we have to do is cross the street and we are there.


----------

